

SETI at home could be the smartest idea NSA ever had - MrBra

This is a thought that just struck my mind. Have you ever considered this?
======
zoowar
Please provide a reference linking SETI and NSA.

~~~
MrBra
Link is in that NSA likes computing power for reasons you should really know
about, and who knows what else for, and in that SETI@home forms an
"unprecedented network of over 5 million independent SETI@home volunteers
constitutes the world’s largest supercomputer" [1].

Do I need to be more explicit?

[1] [http://seti.berkeley.edu/](http://seti.berkeley.edu/)

~~~
jgeorge
I vote for more explicit. You're implying that the NSA is somehow utilizing
the SETI@Home volunteer network for some nefarious purpose, and I don't see
anything other than "they both like big computing power" that connects them.

Also, do you really think the NSA would put any information on a distributed
network like that for processing?

The NSA has a huge budget and nearly limitless control of the pliers squeezing
the ${BODYPART}s of congress. They don't need your home PC to crunch numbers
for them.

